# Solved: WD my passport micro usb connection has pooped



## TheNumber2ue (Apr 13, 2011)

320GB WD usb drive that i bought from staples

The morons that designed this thing. They put this stupidly moronic tinky little usb connector on a device that is supposed to be handled daily and not expect it to break? When i first got the damn thing i knew that tinky usb connector was a bad idea but i had to buy it anyways because i need it for back ups. 

The micro usb is useless, its dead to me now.

So i took it apart and i see a 8 pin connection and a 2 pin connection. What cable do i need to buy?

Who ever thought this was a good idea should be charged with treason put in Guantanamo bay with charles manson as a room mate.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm guessing those would be a Sata data cable of some sort, and a 5v power cable(or a LED).


----------



## TheNumber2ue (Apr 13, 2011)

Oops! The other connection is actually 12 pins not 8

The thing that broke is the micro usb female slot. It doesn't seem broken but im sure it is broken seeing how iv cleaned it with alcohol and compressed air. I can get it to turn on when bending it around but thats no use because the male connect teeth don't lock properly. It's bent out of shape, can't clean it because it's too small and metal is too tinty.

Now i guess i have to buy another adapter for the 12 pin thing and dremel a new hole in the case for it to fit?


----------



## TheNumber2ue (Apr 13, 2011)

no need to bump this, thread is solved.

conclusion: I'm never going to purchase another western digital product for the remainder of my miserable life.

they changed the sata interface to this proprietary crap i could never use without spending cash i don't have.

the 12 pins don't do sata and what a bunch of **** 

now i have to solder usb to the pcb using 4 wires

I hope the person who designed this gets cancer


----------



## TheNumber2ue (Apr 13, 2011)

i fixed that crapomatic micro usb thing with 1 5x8 millimeter piece of scotch tape.

for any others having the same problem you just cut and carefully place a piece of tape on the lower inside base under the centered contact of the female connector. 

i wouldn't put more then 1 tape or i might clip some contacts if you raise it too much 

run a thin safety pin over that tape so it stays on good


----------



## bawb3t3a (May 30, 2011)

Awesome fix. Do you have a wiring diagram you used to tap into the usb? The cables are all white and I cant see where they go. I plan on stripping a cable and just hard-wiring it. Mine took a fall and appears the inner plastic holding the contacts has become weak and moves a lot


----------



## dk103213 (Jun 6, 2011)

do you have instructions for this?


----------

